# Pen Blank Drilling Jig



## rizaydog (Jan 27, 2011)

I just finished my plans for a pen blank drilling jig.  I built this about a year ago and it works great.  Take a look HERE for the complete plans.  Comments are always welcome.


----------



## traderdon55 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting this. I am going to have to build one to replace the flimsy piece of junk I bought from Craft Supply.


----------



## Kokopelli2010 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Yes a big thank you for sharing the information and website with us!:glasses-cool:


----------



## KenV (Jan 27, 2011)

I find that keeping a sacrifice piece of wood under the blanks for support avoids the blowouts that can occur with drilling in a drill press.  Perhaps a dado or rebate to allows a small movable "zero tolance" insert to slide under the blanks.

The approach does provide a practical low cost approach that should work


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 27, 2011)

I hope you all enjoy it.  As you can see, I got a lot of use out of mine so far.


----------



## Rob73 (Jan 27, 2011)

Damn, just bought one from pen state last week.


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 27, 2011)

Ray, great looking vice!  Thanks for posting another of your great ideas.  This time I had no problem accessing your site for plans.  By the way, you have a well organized and informative site.
Charles


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry Rob, you can always send it back.  Thank you too Charles, I am glad it worked with no problems this time.


----------

